# [Guideline] Change DNS for Lumia 950 vs Lumia 950 XL



## nvcuong1312 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello everybody,
 After im using lumia 950,  and this device can't change DNS (Static IP not enable).
But i have anotherto enable it.
Step 1:  Enable "Developer mode" 
     -  "Device Portal": Turn on Remote diagnostics
     - Get IP below Wi-Fi (ex: 192.158.1.25)
Step 2: Open Microsoft EDGE
     - Enter IP you get on step 1 to dress bar
     - Go to "Networking"
Now you can see all information of wifi you connect
Step 3:
    - In the Right of page, you can see: List button "IPv4 Configuration", click to the first button of list
    - Board setting "Internet Protocol Version 4" will be Expland.
Now you can config DNS server like PC :good:


----------



## EspHack2 (Dec 13, 2017)

finally, cellular data under control, now it would be nice if the settings for wifi werent applied on a ssid by ssid basis, as in, if they could stick until changed again by the user just like on w10 proper, instead it just sticks to the current connection profile


----------



## nate0 (Dec 15, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> finally, cellular data under control, now it would be nice if the settings for wifi werent applied on a ssid by ssid basis, as in, if they could stick until changed again by the user just like on w10 proper, instead it just sticks to the current connection profile

Click to collapse



I wonder if it should be possible to write a batch script to do this...or once we are able to jailbreak to change it in a custom rom? I have never wanted to change the dns on wifi though. 
@nvcuong1312,
This might be a useful post for me.  Thanks.


----------



## passavodiqua (Apr 21, 2020)

Grande!

Thank you, I solved a big problem!


----------

